
What do you use for CI/CD ? - Stamy
At the moment we are using Jenkins however we had some debates that there are better alternatives (circleCi, codeship ...).<p>It would be great if you could share your set up and what works best for you.
======
aqquadro
Gitlab CI with the gitlab multirunner container all on AWS ECS.

In this way you can run multiple concurrent test suites each in an insolate
container.

~~~
Stamy
I'm assuming you can't use gitlab CI with github/bitbucket ?

~~~
sytse
No, but you can use GitLab.com or EE to mirror the repository on GitLab to run
the tests.

~~~
aqquadro
Yep, this is the right way! Thanks,

